# Closed Treatment of Odontiod Fracture



## nyyankees (Apr 6, 2010)

anyone know the CPT code for the above? Thanks..


----------



## jdemar (Apr 8, 2010)

22310 or 22315 depending on no manipulation or traction vs manip or traction..see description.  Odontoid is C2 (the axis/odontoid).


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 8, 2010)

thank you!


----------

